# were to take son fishing



## Moemoney (Jun 18, 2008)

My son is flying in from michagan sunday and i would love to take him peir fishing were can i go and rent poles and fish does enyone now thank you if you can help


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

you can rent gear from the pensacola beach pier


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

fishing from the pensacola beach pier is different though, you will need to fish with mainly gotcha jigs and straw rigs, fishing the bottom isn't really what you do, like if you were fishing off something in the bay. you will have alot of action thouhg on the beach pier you just will need to get the right setup. If you know how to rig and stuff, just go to wal-mart they usually have those diawa rod and reel combos for around $17 there spinning and not total junk,there a 4000 series reall and hold around 200 yards of 10lb test. looks like something for bass or spec fishing. those rods will work fine for spanish, ladyfish and hard tails. wont hold up over the long run but will work for you for once in a while fishing.( I use them for loner rods to friends, sucks when someone breaks you $150 setups!) 

I would tell you to go to outcast or gulfbreeze bait and takle but i dont know if they have those combos, but they can set you up with the gotch jigs and bubble rigs to fish with and how to rig them.

good luck, you will have a blast fishing with 10lb tackle and there should be alot of ation. you will probally be out around 70 dollars in gear but it will all be specific for what you need. hope this helps


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

to add i do think i've seen those combos at gulf breeze and tackle, you will pay more at a tackle store alot of the time but its better for you to get what you really need, and either stores i mentioned will help you. Outcast bait and tackle off of barrancas has great customer service and is staffed with very friendly people.


----------

